# Go to live to Japan next year



## Emsat (2 mo ago)

Hi!

I’m from Spain, but there is few information about getting the visa in Spanish websites.

I have been investigating, and I think the best I can do is to be an English/Spanish teacher. Do you know any other options? The problem is that due to personal reasons I only can work outside home 5-6 hours a day. But there is no problem to work remotely. I imagine that there is no option to get the visa working from home…

I have also found lots of websites that sell TEFL courses but some of them are scams. Do you know a trustworthy website?

Do you know websites where I can look for a job in Japan? My Japanese level is near N4 level.

Any other advices are welcomed 

Thanks for reading!


----------

